# Ambiophonics & Mac issues



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been trying to experiment with an Ambiophonic setup in my home. I read every article on the ambiophonics.org website. Now I want to implement it. I am trying it on my test rig. Which consists of a Macbook running Pure Data. I routed the audio through the program. I am running a pair CSS FR125's. I have them sitting about 3-4" apart aimed about 20degrees to each other. 

My issue is using PureData and the RACE plugin, which I got from here, I am having an issue trying to get the right channel to extend out. I am able to get the left channel to extend past the boundaries of the speakers, but whenever I switch that input in that app it sounds like it just disables the plugin and plays "stereophonic" as is. 

I guess there is a bug with the app, only one side is working. Anybody have success using a mac and this same method? 

btw I am not using the Jack router, I am using the internal router that Leopard offers native, seems to be working fine. I tried the Jack way but it just wouldnt route the audio that way at all.


Here is a screen of the app on my computer, my settings are different currently, I have been playing with different angles of the speakers. 









Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


-Mir-


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I still haven't read all the white paper on this stuff. I started one day but I think I got sidetracked, something about doing real work AT work, and I didn't finish it...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I ended up loading up boot camp and using Audiomulch, I caught the flu this week somehow with no fever at all. So I havent been playing with the software much. Feeling better now so I will play with it some more this weekend.


----------

